# diy venders at vapecon ?



## Crittilian23 (25/8/16)

Hey guys. Just wondering what diy venders are going to be at vapecon and will they be selling stuff ?


----------



## Andre (25/8/16)

Here is the list of VapeCon vendors. I see Blck Vapour will be there - they specialize in DIY. Do not know if Sir Vape will have their DIY stuff there.


----------



## RichJB (25/8/16)

BLCK is my first stop.  Flavas, I wants me some flavas. I'm hoping to graduate to Andre's first law of DIY: that each recipe will have one flavour you don't have. Atm my first law of DIY is that each recipe will only have one flavour that I _*do*_ have.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/8/16)

Not sure if @KieranD and Vape Cartel will have DIY stuff there as well. They`ve been threatening to launch the DIY section for a while now


----------



## Andre (25/8/16)

RichJB said:


> BLCK is my first stop.  Flavas, I wants me some flavas. I'm hoping to graduate to Andre's first law of DIY: that each recipe will have one flavour you don't have. Atm my first law of DIY is that each recipe will only have one flavour that I _*do*_ have.


Lol, you left out a very important two words in my law - "at least".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (25/8/16)

Andre said:


> Here is the list of VapeCon vendors. I see Blck Vapour will be there - they specialize in DIY. Do not know if Sir Vape will have their DIY stuff there.



thank you. ive been ordering my diy consentrates and nic from blckvapour so ill be sure to make a turn by his stand on saturday. ill also check that list of other venders that are attending the convention


----------



## Silver (25/8/16)

Crittilian23 said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering what diy venders are going to be at vapecon and will they be selling stuff ?



Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum @Crittilian23 
So that any other vendors with DIY supplies can reply here if they choose to


----------

